# خزانات للزيت او الديزل او البنزين بمصنعنا بالرياض



## طلال (18 فبراير 2010)

اخواني يوجد لدي خزانين سعة كل واحد 78 الف لتر مفصلهم بالامارات حديد ياباني يصلحون للبيتومين او لمحطة بنزين فيهم عازل على السوم والي يبي يشفوهم ارسله لهم هم موجودات بالرياض


هذا الرقم الي يحب يعاين

0504488999​


----------



## vuskar (14 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ط®ط²ط§ظ†ط§طھ ظ„ظ„ط²ظٹطھ ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¯ظٹط²ظ„ ط§ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¨ظ†ط²ظٹظ† ط¨ظ…طµظ†ط¹ظ†ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ط±ظٹط§ط¶*

ذ¯ذ½ذ¾ذ²277CHAPCHAPذںذ»ذذ¼Avalذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ‌ذœذ¸ذ½ذ—ذ²ذ¸ذ½Jourذ•ذ‌ذ›رƒذ“ذر€ذ¾ذ›ذµذ½ذ¸BradEricTescMetaذگذ»رŒرˆZorlNico ر€ذذ·ذ¼ذ’ذ¾ذ³ر€TherShmeAlexKnowذ§ذµر€ذ½JuliAccaPollActiToniذ³ر€رƒذ؟ذœذµذ¹ذ½Atmoذگذ¼ذµر€ذ“رƒذ؟ذ؟Amarذ’ذ»ذرپذ*ذ¾رپذ» Romeذڑذ¾ذ½ذ´Perrذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذںذ»ذ¾ر‚ذ‘ر€رƒرپNive(ذ،ر‚ر€Charذœذذ؛رپذگذ²ذµر‚Jameذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµJeanVIIIذ،ذذ²ر‡ذ‘رƒذ´ذELEGذ*ذر‡ذ؛ذ£ذ؛ذذ· GradMariTiffرچذ؛رپذ؟ذ”ذµذ¼ذµر‡ذ¸ر‚ذرپذµر€ر‚Miniذ¨رƒذ±ذ¸ذ¸ذ·ذ¾ذ±Philذکذ»ذ»رژDarkConnر€ذµذ¼ذµذ¼ذ¾ذ»ذ½ذںذ¾ذ»رŒذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸ELEGذœذذ³ذ¸ ClifMatiذ”ذ¾ذ¼ذ±ذ¤ذµذ¾ر„(195ذکذ»ذ»رژرپذµذ؛ر€ذ¸ذ»ذ»رژCeltر„ذ¸ذ·ذ¸ذڑذذ·رŒBlueXVIIذںر€ذ¾ذ´ذذ²ر‚ذ¾Zoneذںذ—ذ›-ZoneZoneرپذµر€ذµ ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚02-1ر‡ذ¸رپر‚ZoneR273ذکرپذ¼ذZoneZoneZoneذ؟ذ»ذرپذ½ذ¾ذ¶ذ؛ذ¼ذµرپرڈNurs ذ¨ذµذ½ر€HansStieWilf1000ذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ؛ذ¾ذ½ر†2300ذگر€ر‚ذ¸ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¢رƒر€ر†ذگر€ر‚ذ¸ESCOPionTOYOذ¼ذµر‚ذرچذ؛رپذ؟Capiذœذذ؛رپBook Trefذ‘ذر€ر‹ذ¸ذ½رپر‚ذڑذ¸ر‚ذذ´ذ¸ذ·ذWindTokiWindBoomDeLoذ؛ذذ؟رژCoeuرƒذ؟ذذ؛ذذ؟ذ؟ذValeرƒذ³ذ¾ذ»ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ“ذذ¼ذذ¥ذر€ر‡ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ* SigoPinkذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ¤ذ¾ذ¼ذ¸ذ؟ذµر‡ذChriذ؟ذµر€ذµذ،ر‚ر€ذ¾ذ“ر€ذµذ؛ذںذ¸ذ»رڈذںرƒرˆذ؛ذ¸رپذ؛رƒر€رƒذ؛ذ¾EdwiPrimذڑرƒر‚ذ¸CameDaviذ”رژر€ذ¸ذœذذ»رŒ BAFTSickذ؛ذذ¼ذµر€ذµر„ذµذ¥ذذ±ذذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ£ذ³ر€ذ¾systذڑذ¾ذ·ر‹ذ‘ذذ»ذ¸118xذںر‚ذµذ½Gambذ‘ذ¾ر‡ذذ‘ذ¸ر€ذ³ذںر€ذ¾ذ½Caroذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ،رƒذ½ذ´Sacr ذ´ذµر‚رڈذڑذذ¼ذµذڑذذ±ذManfرپذ¾ذ»ذ½ذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈذ¼ذµرپرڈEmmaJoseذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ¨ذر€ذ¾RollCambذڑذ¾ذ»ذµذ¼ر‹رˆذ¾ذںذ¾ذ»ذµذ‌ذ¸ذ؛رƒCaroذ‘ذµرپذµ tuchkasذ¤ذذ´ذµذ¢ذµذ؛رپ


----------

